# I Got a Governess Cart!!



## BlueEyedPony (Aug 28, 2007)

Sorry I don't have any pictures yet, but I'm so excited I had to share! I've been looking for an antique governess cart for a few years now...I've always thought they were so neat looking and really wanted a wooden-wheeled vehicle that was originally made for minis/small ponies rather than a scaled down version of a horse cart. I was contacted a few weeks ago by someone on another forum who had see my posts from a year ago asking for information about governess carts. Lo and behold, she only lived 2 hours from me and had one for sale! This is about the worst time I could have picked to be buying a new cart as I've barely had time to drive at all this year, just started a new job and I'm getting married in a month! I just felt this was one I couldn't pass by.

I went to pick it up on Sunday, and I couldn't be more excited! It looks to have been made sometime in the late 1800's and still has all the original brass fittings, gig shafts, big wooden wheels, and awesome springs/suspension (puts my easy entry to shame). It will need a LOT of restoration as the wicker around the top is basically disintegrated (a shame because the design in the wicker is really neat), all of the varnish has flaked/rotted off, and all of the leather pieces are rotted through. But the upholstry is in really good condition (it was stored separately), the back door works, and the brass rein rail and whip holder will look awesome once they're polished up! And WOW is this thing ever balanced!

I hooked Duncan immediately after bringing it home and had a great drive around the neighborhood...until the rubber stripping on one of the wheels started peeling away and gave us a "flat tire" look.




: Guess I won't be driving again until the rubber is replaced, but at least I got a test drive!

I'll try to post pictures when I get a chance. Thanks for listening to me ramble!

Nikki


----------



## BlueEyedPony (Aug 28, 2007)

Okay, I dug up some pictures that the old owner sent me...not me driving in the one picture, but at least you can see it hooked! :aktion033:


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Aug 28, 2007)

Well first, my friend, CONGRATULATIONS :aktion033: on the coming nuptuals!!! I am thrilled for you both! A perfect couple and I don't love marriage usually. Then a new job :aktion033: , tell all, how exciting! Now as for the cart, it is one I am familiar with and they are so classic and pretty. Perhaps an Amish craftsman can restore the wicker! Are the equines going to the wedding?  Kiss the Kinder-doodle for me. Has he been on cart yet? Have a fabulous fall Nikki! Sounds like it is meant to be a memorable one. :saludando:


----------



## MiLo Minis (Aug 28, 2007)

Congratulations! That is a beautiful little cart - I can understand your excitement! Not easy to come by!!!


----------



## Warpony (Aug 28, 2007)

I want one!!! But in cob sized, for when I eventually get my cob. I love love LOVE Governess carts.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 28, 2007)

Boy thats beautiful. Ive seen them on ebay and they are usually in horrible condition no shafts or such but yours looks great. Now for the dumb question. How exactlly do you sit inside..is there a little seat and does it face forward or off to the side. Just trying to figure out how I would get this big butt of mine to even fit !!

Heidi


----------



## minimule (Aug 28, 2007)

I've been wanting something like that for Kilroy to pull! That one looks really good considering the age of it. Congrats on a fantastic find!

Now...if anyone sees or hears of another one,or even one with the heavy wooden wheels (almost like a wooden spool wheel?) let me know!


----------



## BlueEyedPony (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the compliments! It's certainly a little rough looking right now, but I think a paint job and some wicker work will do it a world of good! Governess carts traditionally have bench seats that face each other, so you have to turn sideways on the seat to drive. I thought it would be more uncomfortable than it was, but it really isn't that bad. They are designed this way because the cart's purpose was driving small children, so the governess (or nanny) could drive and keep an eye on the children at the same time...hence the high sides as well, and rear entry away from the pony's feet. Some people modify them by cutting the front of one of the benches to allow the driver to face forward. These carts were not really designed for adults, and I found that mine could probably accommodate a small adult driver and up to 3 smaller children. The leg room just isn't there for bigger adults, but the benches are ideal for children as they're low to the floor so kids can reach. Pretty cool! Most of the driving I do now is taking small children (nieces and nephews) for rides, so this design is perfect for me. However, I know a lot of people dislike the design for more serious driving because of the driver position and the lack of leg room.

And Debs, I will kiss the doodlebug for you. I haven't hooked him to the new cart yet because it's so heavy, I'm afraid the little nugget wouldn't be able to stop it going down hill  (and we have nothing but hills where I live). I have driven him with my easy entry a few times though, and he's a blast! He's got such a motor on him, he may end up doing the CDE's one day! :new_multi: The big day (my wedding) is coming up VERY quickly, and I'm still perplexed as to how I ended up with no horses in it...when I was a kid I dreamed of getting married on horseback. Just no way to fit them in unfortunately, but I'd honestly not want to worry about whether my horses are okay while I'm getting married.


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh, MAN! I want one of those!



:



:



:

I did just buy a full size Wilform viceroy on ebay ULTRA-cheap... time to get a big horse broke to drive!



:


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 30, 2007)

Wow, how cool! How do you locate someone to repair something like that? I'd be so clueless where to start....



:

Leia


----------



## BlueEyedPony (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey, Leia. To answer your question...I am lucky to have a fiancee who is extremely handy, and a father-in-law-to-be that used to restore antique carriages and furniture. I'm really hoping to enlist their help! :bgrin I haven't yet located someone to do the actual wicker work, but my fiancee is confident that we will find someone around here fairly easily (this is Amish country). I just hope it doesn't cost me an arm and a leg...I need to have ALL of the wicker replaced. The parts that are still intact are flimsy and dry-rotting, so I'm afraid anyone leaning up against it might fall right through!



: I'm really hoping to start with putting new rubber on the wheels though, since the old rubber is literally falling to pieces. And new leather pieces on the singletree and shafts...and finding a way to narrow the shafts a bit...not to mention a new harness to go with it! I need one with brass fittings and a gig saddle now!



: :aktion033: Yikes, this is getting expensive!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Aug 30, 2007)

When you say "narrow the shafts" I am going to assume you mean bring them closer together rather than just shave them down. I can help you with that! You need to build a frame, with wood and screws, the size you want them to be, soak the wood thoroughly to make it more flexible and gently force it into the frame. Allow it to dry thoroughly and it should hold the new shape. When storing it afterwards be sure to use a strap wrapped around the shafts to keep the shape.


----------



## ClickMini (Aug 30, 2007)

LOVE IT!!! Wow. That is very cool!


----------

